# can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

So I been looking into running my W/M through my injecots that I have. I run 4 extra on my car so I was wondering if this could be done, I use a sds injecotrs box for the extra fuel right now but I was going to try and run my Aem water meth kit with this.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

injector != nozzle
It won't work. Injectors will flow too much and need a charge to open. Nozzles flow once there's pressure.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I know you are saying, but I can control how much they spary with the Injector driver box.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

What injector driver box are you talking about?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I have a sds EIC box


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

And how are you going to control the pump? It's not designed to run constantly to put pressure on the line without flowing anything if the injectors are closed. This could also cause pressure surging so when they do open it's much higher than the desired rate.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

What I was thinking is to run in with the Aem control box. like run the two of them in sink.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

Hoooold up. STOP. Tom is correct. Your fuel injectors cannot be used to deliver water/methanol to your engine. You might be able to control them with your standalone box. However, the water will rust the things solid within a few days. Methanol is also extremely corrosive and will eat the injector's internals. Keep in mind that race teams that burn methanol always back flush their fuel system (after events) with gasoline to "pickle" the parts and preserve them.
Yeah... you're doing it wrong. Don't end up like this kid:

I kid. I kid.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

LOL thanks, \I Guess its going to be 4 jets after and sell the extra stuff I have, I was going to run a fuel rail setup for the w/m


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

First off, thanks for not taking offense by my joshing.







I just couldn't resist. Hehe... Secondly, you can definitely do a direct port set up with properly-selected WAI nozzles.
Here's an example that USRT helped whip together with custom nozzles of our spec.
















This would deliver the most consistent spray volume to each cylinder for optimal control of combustion. It's perfect for a very high boost set up or for use with nitrous oxide. I'd also place a single big nozzle just after the intercooler for maximum cooling. Once that fog has gotten to the intake plenum it will be mostly dry. Thus, it will not antagonize the throttle body and will also be perfectly homogenized with the intake air. So, distribution will be nearly as good as the stuff sprayed into each runner.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice looking setup Scott, just out of interest, what pump are you using and how do you have the pump & solenoid wired?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SDM)*

Okay, with nozzles this small (~50cc) we didn't need any extra help keeping up the volume. However, we wanted to run it at a very high pressure so as to produce the finest atomization possible. This was the major priority so as to not quench combustion. Thus we used a high-pressure version of the pump that we usually offer. There's no special name for it or anything.
With regards to the wiring... it's done right by the regular kit's instruction manual. There's nothing out of the ordinary about our method here.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_So I been looking into running my W/M through my injecots that I have. I run 4 extra on my car so I was wondering if this could be done, I use a sds injecotrs box for the extra fuel right now but I was going to try and run my Aem water meth kit with this. 

yes. 
are you going to use the meth for fueling, or for cooling/octane increase?
depending on which you want to do will have a big effect on how easy or difficult its going to be for you to set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
yes. 

Why are you advising this chap to run water/methanol through his fuel injectors when doing so will cause them to rust shut within days?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_yes. 
are you going to use the meth for fueling, or for cooling/octane increase?
depending on which you want to do will have a big effect on how easy or difficult its going to be for you to set up.









fail


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Why are you advising this chap to run water/methanol through his fuel injectors when doing so will cause them to rust shut within days?









all you need to do is run an anti-corrosive agent in the meth 


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 8:24 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
fail

you = fail, less keyboard, and more real world is needed for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (TBT-Syncro)*

Let's keep this on track. What "anti-corrosive agent" are you referring to? What effect does this agent have on fluid viscosity, octane rating, and evaporation rate? What does it cost? From where can it be sourced? All these matters must be addressed if we're to shift this paradigm. Have you done personal research on this topic? Or, can you point towards a successful long-term demonstration?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_all you need to do is run an anti-corrosive agent in the meth 

By the way, its not just about the methanol. You've got to project the innards from the water, too. You have some sort of solution to that? If not, then my advice stands exactly as is. If yes, then let's see some evidence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: can water/ meth be injected through a fuel injector (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_you = fail, less keyboard, and more real world is needed for you.

Well by all means, do tell.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

dead thread bump

so I know the internet lore says fuel injectors will rust shut per the rsracing web site according to their research they did in the early '80s

is this still true with modern denso and bosch type 3 injectors? these are designed to handle E85 wich will rust old style injectors.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

weeblebiker said:


> dead thread bump
> 
> so I know the internet lore says fuel injectors will rust shut per the rsracing web site according to their research they did in the early '80s
> 
> is this still true with modern denso and bosch type 3 injectors? these are designed to handle E85 wich will rust old style injectors.


yes methanol is far more corrosive than ethanol


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm thinking of straight water. no methanol


----------

